
Ask HN: Where can you find newsletters by topic? - encorekt
Specifically, curated newsletters. There&#x27;s plenty of articles about why they&#x27;re popular, creating your own, and the most popular, but is there a resource to just search for curated newsletters by topic?
======
kjcharles
I built a project just for this that allows you to find newsletters in
specific topics. Most of the newsletters I've added are curated so you might
find some you like.

[http://inboxreads.co/](http://inboxreads.co/)

------
encorekt
Thanks so much! I'll check it out.

